# Colour



## rainbow*russ (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi I recently lost my light sable German shepherd. I would like another light sable that looks like him. Do you think this sable pup will be darker? And have you found a good test of if a puppy will be cuddly when he is older. My other shep is not very cuddly but she is affectionate.
Posted the puppy I’m looking at and my shepherd when he was young

I feel like this puppy is probably too dark to be a light sable. But how do I tell the difference between a fawn and a light sable puppy. They look very similar to me


----------



## rainbow*russ (Apr 3, 2015)

These are the other puppies. Is the more fawn looking ones light sable or fawn?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

What color are these puppies parents?


----------



## rainbow*russ (Apr 3, 2015)

Fodder said:


> What color are these puppies parents?


The dad is an east shep dark sable and mom is golden retriever


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

rainbow*russ said:


> The dad is an east shep dark sable and mom is golden retriever


I don’t think you can truly expect or label GSD colors without GSD parents. it could happen, sure, but there is also a chance that the color genes mix in a way that isn’t necessarily “standard” for either breed. fawn is a good example….

without seeing the full body of the pups, yes, i’d venture to say that the fawn looking puppy is likely fawn…. and the sable looking puppy appears to be a patterned sable. again, keeping in mind i’m using GSD color terms for non purebred pups.

for what it’s worth, i also doubt either pup will turn out as dark as you describe dad. choose the pup whose personality and temperament is the right fit.


----------

